# It took me like three hours to finish the shading on your upper lip



## Jeff




----------



## Jeff

napoleon's top ten ways to tell your not the most popular kid in school-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tfpha8wszjw


----------



## Jeff




----------



## chanda95

Another top notch piece!!! This is incredible!


----------



## Jeff

thx chanda- Pedro offers you his protection.


----------



## PencilMeIn

I love it!!


----------



## Jeff

Thanks PMI- you have serious pencil and numbchuck skills.
(you guys are only enabling my Napoleon Dynamite quote lobe, I hope youre happy, GOSH!)


----------



## Jeff

I ate tater tots while I did the last bit of hair.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Jeff, I don't even have words to describe how much I like this. The texture in the hair is phenomenal!


----------



## shutch00

Nice! Was this done with a #2 pencil only? And on canvas like the George C. pic?


----------



## Jeff

Thanks Pencil- shutch00, yep #2 pencil on canvas board. 16x20.

I caught you a delicious bass.


next is snoop dogg.


----------



## DonH

Jeff, normally I would say that tater tots and hair don't mix, but forget that. Marvelous drawing!


----------



## chanda95

Another friggen AWESOME piece. Can't wait to see your drawing of the snoop!


----------



## Sean

Ok Jeff, I say you can quit you day job now 

Had to see the clip, don't get around much. You captured the boy to a nats-ass. Perfection plus.


----------

